# Free lance work in Dubai- video producer



## Izzy77 (Jun 16, 2011)

Now that it looks like we sorted out where to live thanks to Bigjimbo :clap2:, I have a new challenge , my husband, who will be under my sponsorship initially, wants to continue to work as a freelance video producer once he is in Dubai. He will want to have hos own sponsorship eventually but it is not necassary right away. Couple of questions on this i am hoping to get some input on;
- can he work as a freelancer and send invoices without having an actual company setup? 
- can he setup a company without having an local partner
- is there a way he can set this up without to much investment?

He is also looking others in the video, photography, webdesign etc business to connect with. I realise these are very specific questions but maybe someone has some experience in this area


Thanks you all!!!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

1 - He can insist on cheques made payable to him as company cheques are a bigger hassle to report if bounced. Be warned though he will have no rights in a dispute and be working illegally. People do to it though but it's more of a stop gap while setting up/getting a bit of cash flow together. Not recommended for the long term.

2 - Yes, research the many freezones available. RAK and Virtuzone seem the most popular.

3 - I dunno is there? Like every other business he will need to do a concise business plan. 

One bit of advice is that video, photography, web design *etc* is covered by cheap and not so cheap companies that hire underpaid, unqualified staff. It accounts for 95% of the market here and the results are largely awful. Unless he wants to be a jack of all trades working for no money I suggest he specialise in one discipline and charge accordingly for it.


----------



## ptoledo (Jul 30, 2011)

samples of his work? rates?

I'm new too without contacts and I have some ideas that needs a person like your husband!


----------



## Izzy77 (Jun 16, 2011)

Cool Ptoledo, can you PM me so that i can send your details to the hubby himself ;-)


----------



## Izzy77 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Mr Rossi, its a start, i will get him actively looking into the options!


----------

